# Does lug bolt ball seat radius matter ?



## dpkumph (Jan 28, 2017)

I recently purchased a set of spacers and lug bolts for my 2015 MK7 to flush the factory rims. The bolts are the correct thread, length, and are ball seat, however, when comparing with the factory bolts, the radius of the ball is slightly different. The bolts came in a packaged marked R-12, and I believe this is a 12mm radius ball. Any help appreciated. Thanks,
Doug K


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I thought that VW lug bolts were 13mm - not 12 .


----------



## dpkumph (Jan 28, 2017)

*exactly...*

That's the thing, it seems pretty clear they are different and I just happened to notice it, I didn't know they made different ball seat diameters. Weird, I have asked at 2 different dealerships, one I am familiar with who does great work and service and both have said it shouldn't matter. Maybe I am just over thinking it, but if its one size, seems dumb to use a different size. I have a request into the company I bought them off and requested replacements...haven't heard back yet.


----------



## dpkumph (Jan 28, 2017)

*update for anyone reading this...*

I spoke to the seller of the spacer / bolt kit. They were very helpful, answered the phone and the nice customer service person asked a technical person. They said that it is okay to have a smaller radius ball seat but not larger. So they would not recommend a 14mm seat radius in a 13mm hole, but that 12 mm radius bolt will work. Then I drove down to the tire place in my town and asked another tech. He was also helpful and said it should work with no problems. I guess I am thinking too much.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Sure - a 12mm radius will 'fit' in a 13mm hole - but it sounds like a bad idea to me. If I were doing it I'd use the correct bolt.


----------

